# Bought a Warwick Corvette $$ 5 string - Reverb Problem



## coreysMonster (Jul 29, 2016)

I bought a Warwick Corvette $$ 5 string off the user "Max's Guitar Store" on Reverb, and not only has it been a host of issues (he doesn't have the guitar himself, but is somehow ordering it from Warwick who are shipping it to me), but I have also received a fretless version of that bass. I've been searching all over, and I can't find a single picture of a fretless Corvette with two humbuckers, and there is no mention of it on the Warwick site. Does such a thing even exist? Is this a production fluke, or is this guy trying to scam me by having basses sent from "Warwick"?

Also, I checked the serial number on the website and it didn't have a match.


----------



## olejason (Jul 29, 2016)

I think the $$ fretless was part of the Rockbass line. Is the neck ovangkol, wenge, or maple?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 29, 2016)

^ that looks hot! I have a $$ 5-string and absolutely love it, but the fretless version looks awesome.

I didn't think Reverb allowed third-party sales?


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 29, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> I didn't think Reverb allowed third-party sales?


That's what I assumed. How can you sell something if you don't even own it? Reverb TOS aside, it's just terrible business practice because you don't have any control over supply or QC, as shown in this case.


I'll have to check the neck when I get home from work, but it's good to see that these basses at least exist!


----------



## Xcaliber (Jul 29, 2016)

Can you cancel the order? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Nlelith (Jul 30, 2016)

Sellers like this are all over Ebay, too. They just copy/paste other classifieds with a higher price. They mostly list items that original seller won't ship internationally or local pick up only.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 30, 2016)

So I got a return label from the seller, and apparently it's to "JAM INDUSTRIES USA, LLC". What the hell? I assume these are the USA suppliers for Warwick? Has anybody heard of this company before?

The RMA is for KMC Music, a division of Jam Industries LLC.



Xcaliber said:


> Can you cancel the order? Sounds fishy to me.



I'm trying to. I just want this bass gone and my money back, and to never deal with this guy again.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 1, 2016)

so, if we may ask... what was the price you paid? there should be a huge difference in price from a Rockbass to an actual German Warwick.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 1, 2016)

799$, which is cheaper than what a $$ would normally cost new.


----------



## olejason (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah $800 would be the Rockbass. I found the seller on Reverb and as you suspected he is just drop shipping the instruments.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 5, 2016)

So it turns out the return was gonna be this big hassle of sending it back to Warwick, in original packaging, and they would decide whether they were going to allow the return or not. I didn't want to risk sending the bass back and not getting a return, or it getting lost or something, so I decided to keep it, just to avoid dealing with this seller anymore or having him mess up something else that would leave me without money AND without a bass. 

Also, it turns out I actually really like the feel and sound of a fretless bass and I'm hooked on learning how to play it. >_>

Still, avoid that Max Guitars guy unless you want to deal with drop shipping. Nice guy, but not reliable at all.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a German $$ 4 string.

I think they may be switching necks around on Rockbasses, like taking a fretless neck from one bass, and putting on another, in order to use the body with a different pickup configuration.

I'm glad to hear things went ok. I bet it sounds awesome.

The German version usually has the gold stamp on the pickups, and brass bridge painted black. The chrome version of the bridge costs less because it is steel. The tuners also say "GERMANY" on them and the body has some changes, no arm contour, slightly more "shaped" heel, brass frets, Ovangkol or Wenge 3-pc neck.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 14, 2017)

That is a rockbass. If you look at the Warwick website>products>rockbass>corvette $$>5 string and let the photos roll, you will see the $$ fret less.


----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2017)

If you have an issue with something on Reverb, wouldn't you contact reverb about it?


----------



## ed_sped2 (Jan 20, 2017)

budda said:


> If you have an issue with something on Reverb, wouldn't you contact reverb about it?



Not a bad idea. Reverb should know when it's sellers are into funny business.


----------

